
Remote Procedure and Event Protocol - billytetrud
https://github.com/Tixit/RPEP
======
billytetrud
I'm resubmitting this since 11189399 got a couple ups but didn't get any
comments.

I wrote and implemented a similar protocol to RPEP in 2013 and have been using
it personally, but haven't released it. In my recent search of something
similar I found the unfortunately named WAMP (Web Application Messaging
Protocol). Despite its goal of being simple and easy to implement, I found the
spec complex and bloated. It doesn't stick to being a messaging protocol, also
defining routing and brokerage - unnecessarily so in my opinion. I subscribe
to the single-responsibility principle, and WAMP seems to violate that. So I
wrote up this RPEP spec and want to know what people think about it.

If anyone wants to contribute to RPEP by either making implementations or
discussing changes to the spec, please let me know.

~~~
dozzie
SRP is not quite good thing to quote, as it's too vague to be applied
sensibly. And some people have allergy for Robert Martin.

I think it would be easier for a reader if you included terms "asynchronous
call" and "synchronous call" along "fire and forget" and "request and
response". The former pair is already used, at least in some circles, and the
latter pair seems your own terminology.

~~~
billytetrud
I understand what you mean about SRP being vague, but I don't think its so
vague as to be useless. And about the 'asynchronous call' vs 'synchronous
call' terminology, the problem there is that all the calls are asynchronous,
so they aren't really good substitutes for 'fire and forget' and 'request and
response'.

